
Even Faster Mobile GPU Inference with OpenCL – The TensorFlow Blog - rbanffy
https://blog.tensorflow.org/2020/08/faster-mobile-gpu-inference-with-opencl.html?m=1&linkId=97371455
======
SomeoneFromCA
It would be nice to have a goof working Tensorflow (non-mobile) version which
would support Intel HD and Ryzen integrated videos . So much of untapped
power...

------
fulafel
See also the older blog post about the OpenGL/Metal backend at
[https://blog.tensorflow.org/2019/01/tensorflow-lite-now-
fast...](https://blog.tensorflow.org/2019/01/tensorflow-lite-now-faster-with-
mobile.html)

Would be interesting to see updated graphs about iOS vs Android that the
OpenGL post had.

